# welcome to the post a review forum



## MikeH (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty self explanatory really - can be anything from am item of equipment, course, golf holiday, golf related product. 

Share your knowledge basically!

If posters have no objections we will reprint the best ones in the magazine


----------



## RGuk (Jan 13, 2009)

If posters have no objections we will reprint the best ones in the magazine
		
Click to expand...

That counts my post out!! Maybe I should have taken some pictures of my driver on the beach in a bikini or sum'it.


----------



## nabbit (Apr 1, 2009)

Having taken the game up again after a long lay off i decided to buy a budget package set from American Golf. The guys at my nearest branch at Lakeside Shopping Centre in Thurrock were extremely helpful and friendly and stopped me worrying that i would make a prat of myself in front of people who know what they're doing! Shortly after buying the budget set i bought a new sand wedge-a Wilson Deep Red and it made such a difference to my short game that i soon bought a full iron set of the same clubs from American Golf.I can't praise these clubs enough as 6 months later my handicap has dropped from 28 to 22. They are a great looking set of clubs and to my mind probably the best set of game improvers. If they can help my game then they can surely help anybobys. I just hope that i may be able to find a driver that instils the same level of confidence that these clubs have given me.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Stiggy*

Hi Mike,Just read your item on the inside cover Re Stiggy, I watched him win the Carris Trophy at Wallasey G.C.(Home of Stableford) I had to convince myself that the lad does move his head,and after all the lessons i've had from different pro's screaming at me "dont move your head" dare say i am not going to try it,even tho' he hits it a mile.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Isle of Man*

The new GM golf app doesn't appear to play the video lessons on my phone. Nothing happens at all. I click on the player and zilch. Any clues would be gratefully received.


----------



## r11john (Jun 22, 2014)

Playing golf in my slippers!  Being not the most organized person in the world.  Two years ago I had one of my best golf days.  15 of Mossock Halls finest showed up at Beu Dessert Golf Club.  It was a Am Am what ever that means.  Two best scores go on the card.  
Walking towards the driving range I saw Steve O'grizavich.  Said hello,should of told him I remember him at Liverpool when he had a green Capri and massive flairs. 
What a track.  Starter was nice fella.  Sixth hole is on my list.  Birdy on the seventh.  Lovely holes.  Played well and so did my team mates.  Came in and took the money of the boys, good times!  In the club house there was a large flat screen TV with the scores on it.  Low and behold we were top.  To see our names on the top of the leader board was boss so out came the camera phones.  A nice carvery followed with a few nervous pints.  WE WON, get in!  $135.00 vouchers. 
I kept my vouchers till the date expired because I had no car to travel to Beu Dessert.  I was going to put them in recycle bin.  Gave it a shot and phoned up the lovely Linda at the pro shop.  She was happy to honor the vouchers: boss.  I asked for a pitch repairer and a pair of Icon shoes.  After I posted a bag of Worthers Originals and Chocolate Eclairs.  The Icons and the pitch repairer arrived good times.  The Icons were to tight. Three months later I phoned and asked Linda can I exchange them.  So I started the up and a nice drive down to Cannock.
So what do ya want?  Footjoy D.N.A please.  "We have them in black size 9".  Good times.  Tried them on and they felt like slippers. Played in them today and no pain or discomfort and played well.  I love Beu.


----------



## drewster (Nov 17, 2014)

Having just returned from a wonderful autumnal round at Market Rasen and District Golf Club i just had to write a review of my experience . I'm going to keep it short and sweet even though i could go on forever about how good it was. In precis, the pro Joel is great ambassador for the club, very welcoming, enthusiastic and full of advice and help. The course is first class and tests every club in the bag. To call a signature hole would be almost impossible as the majority of them are memorable but the 1st, one of the toughest opening holes anywhere and the stroke index 1 13th were the standouts for me with the latter's green framed by majestic pine trees and protected by a brook in front. This really is golf at it's best and is a must play for all golfers . Try it you won't be disa ppointed ...guaranteed.


----------



## Blue Moon (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd be very surprised if Billy Horschel was using standard Ping shafts in his woods, particulalry as he is currently using an x stiff shaft that is tipped an inch!​


----------

